# Haunted Attraction Flyer for Highland Hills Asylum 2013



## jschwinck (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice layout, jschwinck. Would you mind a small pinch of constructive criticism? Right now, all the text is about the same size and I don't know what to look at first. I would bring up the size of the haunt name, as it's the most important thing on the page. Then reduce the "Terrifying Brutal Experience The Fear!" (or maybe run it across the top of the page in a single line?). You could probably drop the "Visit our website at http://", too. 

I hope you don't mind my opinion.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I think the idea is great, though there are one or two things I would probably do differently.
Will you actually be printing this, or is it for the internet?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Highbury has it. You need to think about hierarchy when presenting information; what is most important, what comes second and so forth...what do you want people to read first, and what do you want them to take action on? Adding the URL is never a bad thing, but given Internet savvy these days you could tuck that away in a corner somewhere and be okay.

I'd also think about how you are using that photo and additional graphics. Pretty creepy image, so maybe you want to enlarge the portion with the figure a bit as well, and maybe some of the extra text is competing with your actual flyer copy.

Overall a very nice look you have developed though.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It has a layered, almost three dimensional look to it that I really like.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I also like the layered look and I like the font


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The white or very light lettering on a busy and primarily white background makes the time and date block tougher to read.
The font choice is interesting, but with all of the info at the same size and using the same font,it becomes difficult to see what your "priorities" are. It's like typing in all caps or using all red text when you are writing or responding to a thread. It becomes "the boy who cried wolf",instead of each bit of text memorable, we tend to give it all the same value, which is typically very low.
Just my two cents worth.


----------

